# Tupperware to travel humidor



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

hey guys was thinking of converting a Tupperware to a travel humi, and wanted to add some cedar to the party. Wanted to know if you guys know of a glue or something i could stick the cedar with to the inside of the container.

Thanks


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

not sure how many cigars you want to travel with but the wide mouth Nalgene bottles work great. indestructible, lite and easy to pack or carry. I have several that I stuck one of those little nickel size humi tabs on the bottom of the lid and cut a couple of rounds out of cigar box cedar sheets and dropped in the bottom.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't use glue if you don't have too. You don't know what it could do for the smell of the cigars, fumes etc. To me a tupperdore will work for travel. Just keep it out of sunlight if you can, make sure it seals good and if you want some cedar in there, just get some from a cigar box and slide it in there. I took an old rocky patel edge box and put mine inside a tupperware container and it works like a champ. Since you probably want to go smaller, there is no reason you can't just get an old cigar box from your stash or from the local B&M and break it apart and put a piece or two in the tupperware.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you must use glue, get it from a pet store.
They sell glue that is used for aquariums,,,that works pretty good


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Like the others said, you dont really need to use glue, or for that matter even much cedar. For example, a Herfador travel humi doesnt have any cedar in it, and works just fine. I will try to find the link for you and post it in here about a guy who made an awesome travel humi from the snap lock tupperware. Just need some grooved foam, like what comes in a herfador, and a boveda pack, and your good to go. I made one to, but instead of a Boveda, i used cigar tubes filled with KL, and drilled holes in them. Works mint.








( not mine, but you get the idea )


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Keep in mind too you can get travel humidors for cheap. I think I bought my 10 count for like $15. It's not that expensive.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

The Tick said:


> Keep in mind too you can get travel humidors for cheap. I think I bought my 10 count for like $15. It's not that expensive.


Agreed, after all your gyrations and improvisations you may be better off getting the real thing in the end.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Agreed, after all your gyrations and improvisations you may be better off getting the real thing in the end.


Agreed as well. Plus CI has samplers included in the Herfador.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

herfador is the way to go, but for a tuppidor no glue is needed, use the cedar sleeves to line the tuppidor, the weight of the cigars will flatten the sleeves, then you could use k/l, beads, or a bovida pk.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks for the solutions, i had bought a lock lid tupperware at walmart for 9$ to convert to a travel humi, its manly for when i go on vacation to hold cigars, or when i need to go to a friends house and i'm supplying cigars for the guys. so i have a place to transport in the car.

going to look for that pet shop glue as a test to see how it turns out. I'll let you know how this project turns out.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree that getting a normal herf-a-dor is the best option by far but to answer the original question I think the best glue if you must would be hot-melt glue. It is actually not glue at all but just plastic that melts at a low temperature. the guns and glue sticks are cheap and can be found in any craft store/department. There is no smell, dries fast, and can be removed if need be.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought a rubbermaid (or whatever brand) container from Target for about $4. I cut an extra divider from a humidor to fit along most of the bottom. It can hold 15 or so sticks, and has a 'steam release' tab on the top that can be used to let some air out, if needed.

With a little spanish cedar in it, I don't feel like a TOTAL cheap-ass!

But like others have said - herfadors aren't that expensive to begin with, although they're basically glorified tupperware containers anyway.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Another vote to get an Otterbox (Cigar Caddy) type travel humidor; I use my 10ct regularly just to move around smokes between the office and home. 
:tu


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Blue Raccoon said:


> not sure how many cigars you want to travel with but the wide mouth Nalgene bottles work great. indestructible, lite and easy to pack or carry. I have several that I stuck one of those little nickel size humi tabs on the bottom of the lid and cut a couple of rounds out of cigar box cedar sheets and dropped in the bottom.


Brother, you just got me able to carry another 40 cigars with me rather than having to store them for my trip home. I have 3 Nalgenes to bring home and 2 are wide mouth, just drop in a humi pillow and I'm set.

RG for you!

EDIT: Too bad a certain Blue Raccoon doesn't have their address listed. You win this round by not getting bombed!


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

so i finally got around to tackling this project and i got some of the pieces of Spanish cedar cut. i decided to do all the cuts with a hand saw, (it feels nice to go old school). 
this are the pieces for the bottom and sides







and this is the Tupperware. 








now i will sand them and start sticking them


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

for some reason the pictures did not post but here are the links
Wine cooler to humidor :: IMG_0254.jpg picture by ginomontreal - Photobucket

http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums... to humidor/?action=view&current=IMG_0253.jpg


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

One caution: inexpensive food containers don't handle pressure differences very well. I found this out on a driving trip that took me from the Continental Divide down to sea level. The tupperdor was pretty scrunched up and remained permanently deformed. I believe this can also happen when you fly. The Herf-a-dors are reportedly strong enough to avoid this fate.


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

aroma said:


> One caution: inexpensive food containers don't handle pressure differences very well. I found this out on a driving trip that took me from the Continental Divide down to sea level. The tupperdor was pretty scrunched up and remained permanently deformed. I believe this can also happen when you fly. The Herf-a-dors are reportedly strong enough to avoid this fate.


that is very good to know, thank you


----------



## Displaced (Jan 4, 2012)

I do a fair amount of traveling and was looking for a good travel humidor. I have a 5 stick herf-a-dor which I love and was thinking about getting one of the 10 or 15 stick ones. Are there any other brands I should look at? What would be the best for flying? 

I went over sea's with my5-stick herf-a-dor which worked out great. But when I landed and tried to open it up, it was vacuum sealed shut. The seal wasn't too bad. The hard part was getting a good hold on it to break the seal.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jdfutureman said:


> Agreed, after all your gyrations and improvisations you may be better off getting the real thing in the end.


This, I'd agree with in general. Never understood DIY-ers when someone makes a product designed to do the same thing at an incredibly reasonable price. $15 and you got yourself a herf-a-dor....



Blue Raccoon said:


> not sure how many cigars you want to travel with but the wide mouth Nalgene bottles work great. indestructible, lite and easy to pack or carry. I have several that I stuck one of those little nickel size humi tabs on the bottom of the lid and cut a couple of rounds out of cigar box cedar sheets and dropped in the bottom.


...however, I love the idea of the round Nalgene! If you can get one of those thinly-cut paper-like cedar boards like you find at the top of a lot of cigar boxes, seems like you could just roll that sucker, drop it in, and have an instantly cedar-lined, travel humi!

RG bump man, that's a great idea.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Displaced said:


> I do a fair amount of traveling and was looking for a good travel humidor. I have a 5 stick herf-a-dor which I love and was thinking about getting one of the 10 or 15 stick ones. Are there any other brands I should look at? What would be the best for flying?
> 
> I went over sea's with my5-stick herf-a-dor which worked out great. But when I landed and tried to open it up, it was vacuum sealed shut. The seal wasn't too bad. The hard part was getting a good hold on it to break the seal.


Ah, so maybe THAT'S why they pitch the ability for the latches to pop off if you want?! Always wondered why this was considered a feature.


----------



## Displaced (Jan 4, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> Ah, so maybe THAT'S why they pitch the ability for the latches to pop off if you want?! Always wondered why this was considered a feature.


The latches came off when I tried to use them for leverage. I ended up sticking something in the locking loop next to one of the latches and popped it open that way.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I believe the Herf-a-Dors are identical to OtterBoxes and made by the same manufacturer. Here's an excerpt from the FAQ on the OtterBox website:



> 23. Why won't my OtterBox Open?
> Because OtterBoxes are airtight, significant changes in altitude or temperature can create a vacuum and cause the OtterBox to "suck shut." To remedy this, insert a coin (on the smaller boxes) in the slot, the gap next to the latch, on the front of the box. Twist the coin to equalize the pressure within the case. On the Otter Cases (the larger OtterBox) there is a purge knob on the front of the case that can be opened to equalize the pressure. Remember to retighten this knob when finished so that the case remains watertight.


The only difference I'm aware of is that the OtterBoxes come in colors other than black. I have a clear OtterBox 3500, which is the same shape/size as a Herf-A-Dor 15.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

aroma said:


> I believe the Herf-a-Dors are identical to OtterBoxes and made by the same manufacturer. Here's an excerpt from the FAQ on the OtterBox website:
> 
> The only difference I'm aware of is that the OtterBoxes come in colors other than black. I have a clear OtterBox 3500, which is the same shape/size as a Herf-A-Dor 15.


My Herf a Dor says cigar caddy on the bottom of it and if I'm not mistaken they are the same as Otterbox right?


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Dubv23 said:


> My Herf a Dor says cigar caddy on the bottom of it and if I'm not mistaken they are the same as Otterbox right?


To the best of my knowledge, that's true. Based on some googling, there appear to have been some changes in past years, but I believe the current models of all 3 (OtterBox, Herf-a-Dor, and Cigar Caddy) are identical. Can someone who has both or all 3 confirm this?


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ive been using a nalgene bottle for a while now, and it works great! i usually just keep a water pillow of boveda pack and a miniature digital hygro. heres a pic from a recent hunting trip. i took the hygro and boveda pack out to get a better picture. i usually hold about 5-10 cigars in there comfortably.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I put some bubble wrap in my 5 stick cigar caddy under the foam to hold sticks tighter and replaced the little disc of foam with as many heartfelt beads as would fit in there for at least a little humidity. I love it, when im loading it up i know im going to have some fun and the last thing im worried about is my cigars because you can tell the thing is solid protection. I should have got the 10ct but either way its excellent for keeping cigars safe. It doesn't have cedar or anything and doesn't offer a lot of humidity, but when im using it its for properly humidified sticks ill be smoking very soon and just need transport protection for them.


----------

